# Apple Download?



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I own a Mac and want to play a Windows game, is there a program that allows this that is easy to use?

Thanks!

Barb


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

You can buy Parallels which is a program that enables you to run Windows on your Mac. However, I think you also need to have or buy a copy of the Windows OS as well. Check it out on  the Parallels website.


----------

